# C6 A6 3.0T Intake Options



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

What companies make intakes for the C6 A6 3.0t?

The only one I've found is the one from USP. Does anyone have that one? How is it?

Seems like there are lot more options for the C7, but nothing for the C6!!

Thanks.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Haha, all those views and no responses? Man, this forum experience is gonna be very different from my A3 ..


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

Dude. I also have A3 and A6. And I learned long ago that A6 is a proper car. That audi engineers spent millions to design solid best performing engines. It is foolish to think that you can outsmart these engineers with some cheep piece of pipe.
The "oil filled filters" were designed for american cars in 1970s they leak oil on MAF sensor and make it go bad.
Other performance filters likely do not filter as well as OEM.
the "cold air intake" business is BS. I made experiment and measured temperature inside and outside engine comp. It is the same if you drive faster then 5MPH.
Oh and do not forget about hydro locking if you homemade filter sucks in water. Same applies to driving though the snow drift.

I also own A3 and A6. And I learned long ago that A6 is a proper car. It is not made for street racing.


----------



## Basementrich (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a usp motorsports and love it. It adds a little noise to the supercharger if you're trying to go discreet and quiet not the intake for you. But as far as fitment and look in the bay it is great only one I could find with a factory heat shield and factory ducting integration


----------

